# A composer you discovered and became revelation of the past year?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Most defenetly these guys:

Matheo Romero, i discover him whit a single ''cameo'' piece on music of the 16 century spain on glossa and was flabbergeist when heard a complete album of is work, what an incredible album : Requiem para Cervantes directed by Angel Recasens & La grande Chapelle.
This album a most ,trust me on this, you will love it.

I also discovered Juan Vasquez whit the help of Brilliant classical, whit two album: Gentil Senora mia and Juan Vasquez vocal music, a classical composer not to bypass either.

Fausto Romitelli awesome work audiodrome, what a tremendeous power this album as.Too bad he died at 40 but was so prolific, mozart syndrome(dying young).

I could have mention other but these were my discovery of the year 2018 ending.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, oddly enough - I thought I was getting old enough that I had heard everything. Then I was reading a music book and the name Edward Joseph Collins kept popping up. From Chicago. And then to my surprise Albany had a 10-disk set of his music, some with well known performers. It's wonderful music - very listenable. He took a path in 20th c music that respected the audience.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Scott Joplin. I now love his rags and his only opera, Treemonisha.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not sure about discovering and coming to love in the same year but this has been my year for really getting into both Birtwistle and Benjamin. I was aware of them earlier and interested but when I listen to much of their music in the future the memories of feelings and places and weather will all have come from 2018.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't go wild about it, but last year I discovered Rachmaninov and add his symphonies to my collection. So far his operas have not appealed to me based on the story lines.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I think for 2018 it is Hans Gal. His music is of high quality and he writes idiomatically for different media, especially solo and ensemble strings.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I didn't go wild about it,* but last year I discovered Rachmaninov *and add his symphonies to my collection. So far his operas have not appealed to me based on the story lines.


A good reason for severe punishment! You will listen Britten (and only Britten) for the rest of the month! :lol:

To our question: Undoubtedly* William Wallace *and his wonderful symphonies / orchestral works.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dimace said:


> To our question: Undoubtedly* William Wallace *and his wonderful symphonies / orchestral works.


Don't forget his opera, Lurline, which has some of the same story elements as Wagner's Ring.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Don't forget his opera, Lurline, which has some of the same story elements as Wagner's Ring.


My William Wallace is Scottish composer 

Your, my dearest, is Irish.

Nevertheless The Lurline is a wonderful romantic opera choice! Thanks, my friend!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Luigi Nono and Pierre Boulez for me. Should have happened long ago!


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Swiss composer Frank Martin for me. Actually, I did so much discover him - I've known one or two works from him from before - but I did have a revelation of his true greatness:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Other revelation for deprofundis, he like russian futurism movement please all hail this, spanish renaissance obscur conquest of songs or it's era, good olde 16 century..

Ahh , renaissance of spanish 16 century, i maintain my statement spanish music of 16 century like mister Mateo Romero and Juan Vasquez(also simply pronounced ruan), ouch, yow , oww,.. o man it hurt , it hurt so bad , i feel like eric robert in The pope of greenwitch villaage, Oh no charlie i'm in pain the bedbug took my thumb man,,, eric robert fainted like a soldier,lol , this is how bad my tooth ache is , thee dentists gave me prescription pain killers .. yow ouah.. wa wa..(sorry i had to put a glimpse of drama in there), and i'm not Michael Gira on rembling liking suffering and so on... it's hurt even whit darn pain killers hey..

But anyway, i feel , like a fine gentelman, and everythink psychologic, im'trying not to think it hurt so mutch.. jesus fir the love of god , the christic embodiment releive me from this pain pls, prey for me folks.Dead serieous..

Im having sutch a catharsis time, holy lord of lord oh jesus be.I love you guys im sorry if it's feel odd or insane but hey, and some hot lady seen at tobacco store she said hello hello twice she was hmm sweet,my type, but im stiff or was in pain whit thee teeth see.. oh man oh man oh man!!

But whit this minor paranthesis , we shawll skip , what dosen't kill yah make yah stronger, charlie thee gonna took out my teeth, yow oh no,, Ah man stand proud on his feet , even if in pain ,deprofundis is trying to overcome this ...

Than there is another painkiller stronger for sleeping, and thee boy most take antibiotic serieous deal hey.. i'm not fooling around. thanks for response i really enjoy you folks collaboratings , to me post. :tiphat:



P.s suffering drive one insane and Alexander Mossolov is god, of the russian of his era to lead the way, love his piano work, not just is oddity piece iron fundry ..
Im not a noob so there i know music, i salute your response

:angel:


----------

